# lights out !?



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

sup ya'll i am newbie at this forum.

i recently picked up a 1991 Nissan 2000 Nx, and i am having a problem with the headlights. Only one of lights is working (passenger headlight). Before when i turn on the Highbeams both light would come on, and now only one will work(high and low). After this started to happen i noticed that the high beam light on the dash doesnt fucntion aswell. I check the light blub, wire connection, and fuses, and all looks good. any suggestion on how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you try swapping the bulbs? Try that...maybe its the bulb...or the harness...sometimes its not too obvious.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, it sounds like your bulb burned out. there are two filaments, so sometimes its hard to tell if its burnt out by looking at it. id pick up a set of sylvania silverstars while youre at it. theyre supposed to give the pure white color with a slight blue tint, using stock wattage. and they cost like 20 bucks each


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

yeah actually i do have those sylvania silverstars light bulbs and they do work really great, but the bulb is fine. Because i also switch the working bulb over and it still wouldnt work on that side. So i am pretty certain its not the bulb. The fact the when i turn on the high beams, the dash indicator light doesnt come on anymore. I figure it has to be some kind of electrical circuit blown or something. And i have no clue where to look  Thanks for your help any more hints would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm thinking maybe its the harness...


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

My Car has a fuse for each headlight, your's probably does too! Check it out Yo


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah I'd check the fuses and if they are good check the wiring harness.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

yea.. i checked fuses and harness, and all looks good. So i just did a quick fix, and ran cable from one end to the other, and attach both headlites from the same end. this seems to be ok for now.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

that might be too much wattage for the harness... like when you put higher-wattage bulbs in there, they always seem to burn out real quick, or sometimes fry the harness. id try to get it fixed, but since you dont really know what the prob is, it might be a bitch replacing parts and all....


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

how did you check the harness? thats what i would think it was. did you use a circuit tester?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

yea , i got my friend to test it with a circuit test and everything with the harness seemed to be ok.

... so i guess linkin both bulbs through one line is a bad idea, eh?


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

Try jiggling the wire a bit if it happens again. I had the same problem not too long ago, and all I had to do was pull the red and black wires out a little.

 wish i had friends to help me with my car when stuff went wrong


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

when i first bought my 91 NX it had an electrical problem. My headlights worked but the tailights and the lights on the sides didn't work. My Speedometer also wasn't visible. Also when i used my turn signal the brights came on. (Really fun in front of cops) it turned out i needed a new headlight switch and a hell of a lot of electrical work. factory service manual is a must for this work because most mechanics have no idea what the NX is! Good luck solving this problem...hopefully its just something stupid..like when my car wouldn't start...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

lol... yea i gotta look in to gettin a service manuels or repair books. cuz mine didnt come with one when i picked it up this summer


----------

